# Posable Skeleton Hands.........



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I never really liked the way foam and plastic skelly hands looked, so I decided to do something about it ! This might be overkill for some folks, but I'm really picky about stuff like that. I've done this to Barney plastic hand also, but it's a lot harder to do than the hard foam hands.










It's best to number the digits on the hand before starting. This way you don't get confused when reassembling.









Using a razor knife or exacto knife, ect. carefully cut off the numbered digits.










Feed the numbered digits onto a medium gauge piece of wire and attache the digits to the heal of the foam hand by feeding the wire into it.



















I like to glue the foam digits to the wire after it's put together so the digits don't turn or spin on the wire. Make sure you leave enough space between each digit in order to fill with caulking.



















I like to use Big Stretch caulking.....that sounds kinda obscene ?!? LOL
Fill the gaps with the caulking. you can use an artist brush or sculpting tool to help you get into the gaps. I usually put 2-3 coats of the caulking into the gaps.Make sure you let each coat dry thoroughly ! After the caulking dries, you will be able to pose the hands in a more realistic and creepy pose ! I'm not quite done with these, still need another coat of caulking and then prime and paint.I will post more pics when completely finished. Maybe I'm crazy to go to all this trouble, but I can't help myself ! 






























More pics :Halloween Forum - bobzilla's Album: Poseable Skeleton hands


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Big Stretch huh? the hands are looking good.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep ! LOL Thanks 



savagehaunter said:


> Big Stretch huh? the hands are looking good.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

that looks good!

where did you get the initial hand? do you use one long wire or small pieces for each finger joint?

Ive never ehard of big stretch. think tub calking would work ok?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. I use one long wire. I've never used tub caulking, but you could give it a try. The hand came from a skeleton I bought at a flea market :











LadyAlthea said:


> that looks good!
> 
> where did you get the initial hand? do you use one long wire or small pieces for each finger joint?
> 
> Ive never ehard of big stretch. think tub calking would work ok?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

For the Barney hands it's basically the same process except you'll have to cut the finger digits with a jigsaw or hacksaw and drill holes in each end of the finger digits. Be very careful doing that, they don't call me lefty for nothing ! LOL 
I used a clamp to hold the finger digits in place while drilling them. The ends will burr when cut with the jigsaw, but you can just sand them to get rid of that.
Use a fine tooth blade when cutting. You're definitely in for a "treat", but well worth it ! Here are a few pics of some of my pirates with poseable hands :

Fiddler pirate, foam hands :











Fishing pirate, Barney hands :

















Cannon pirate, Barney hands :









Drinking pirate, foam hands :


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a great idea and really enhances the appearance of less expensive skeletons. Thanks for the great idea. Your pirate props are amazing. Thanks for sharing the technique!

Eric


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you Eric ! 



Wolfbeard said:


> That is a great idea and really enhances the appearance of less expensive skeletons. Thanks for the great idea. Your pirate props are amazing. Thanks for sharing the technique!
> 
> Eric


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Amazing Props.
I have had no luck with adapting Bluckie hands.
If I can find your type of skellies, this would solve my problem.
Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

I need three hands for projects currently underway and this looks very viable. Who would have thought that realistic skeleton hands were so hard to get? 

Are those Barney skeletons with different heads? It looks like different parts put together - Frankenskele.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

The first and last pictures are hard foam skeletons and the other three pictures are barneys. 




operatingnurse said:


> I need three hands for projects currently underway and this looks very viable. Who would have thought that realistic skeleton hands were so hard to get?
> 
> Are those Barney skeletons with different heads? It looks like different parts put together - Frankenskele.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorial!
I wonder if you could sort of make a hand shape with Great Stuff and make a similar hand?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, aesome tutorial. I too look very hard at the hands. If you can get the head and hands right, the rest of the prop will look great.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Terra, everyone 




Terra said:


> Yep, aesome tutorial. I too look very hard at the hands. If you can get the head and hands right, the rest of the prop will look great.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice work Bobzilla!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks 



Junit said:


> Nice work Bobzilla!


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

I wanted the below static reaper to old a lantern and point the way so I did essentially the same thing for last year. Though I didn't hot glue/caulk them but will be sure to remedy that this year! My wires are just crimped under the palms of the hand for securing. The hands were an extremely hard plastic and I used a box cutter to cut them apart, then used some extra 18 gauge wire that I had left over from my basement finishing.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

A few pics of the hand in action. I still need to prime and paint .


----------

